# Time to set the clocks!



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday night March 8 it will be time to set the clocks foward 1 hour.
in two weeks it will be spring, better weather is comming. I getting the gear ready and buying some new rigs can,t wait to fish.


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

same here...respooled a few reels this weekend and cleaned up the tackle bag


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, rods have been cleaned and waxed, reels respooled and I make my own rigs. Yep I'm chompin at the bit.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

better weather may be coming, but i'm more interested in the warmer water. It's still too damn cold for the fish.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I sure hate losing that hour of sleep...we should just make DST year-round...the R


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> better weather may be coming, but i'm more interested in the warmer water. It's still too damn cold for the fish.


Yep I agree. But I really think season is gonna be like last year. Down here fishin was hit and miss at best. The upwelling came early and BAM it turned on full blast. Weather you were fishin from the surf or from a boat you were catchin and then POOF, it shut right down. I don't know. I do know one thing, fishin is NOT what it used to be here in these parts.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> I do know one thing, fishin is NOT what it used to be here in these parts.


That's what the old timers tell me. I've only been surf fishing for 5 years now. Last season was actually my best, but i think it has to do with me fishing alot more and also my experience level increasing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, I'm not an old timer......yet.........but I do know that we used to catch tide runner sized weakies and blues here all of the time. A 10-12lb or bigger weakie or blue off the local jetties was common place. Now...few and far between. The best year I EVER had for weakfish was 1998. At high tide on the Cape May Lewes ferry side jetty you would ALWAYS limit out with the weakies. July and August you would limit out with the blues and good sized to 2-4 lb range. Even striper and flounder you were doing great then year after year it dwindled and dwindled down to a few good fish here and there. it's starting to come back but it's really slow.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

98 was a good year Dogg, I got a 14lb weakie off the end of the Emerson Ave. jetty, haven't caught one since...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey brother, how goes it? Yep. Those years have gone by the way of the dodo.


----------



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Saturday night for the time change...sorry


----------

